

Show HN: Business database API (free) – company names, logos and more - luigim
https://www.bizfork.com/api/

======
tobylane
UK version
[https://developer.companieshouse.gov.uk/api/docs/](https://developer.companieshouse.gov.uk/api/docs/)

